# HR20 Show & Tell



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Let's see those HR20's in action, boys and girls!

Post up your pictures and include some text so we know what we're looking at.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Sony KDL46S2010 - 46 LCD - 1080i
DirecTV Hr20-700
Yamaha HTR5730 5.1 Surround Sound
Sony SAFT1H Flat Panel Speakers
Philips DVP5960 DVD/Multimedia Player with USB port
APC BACK-UPS 550
2x1 HDMI Switch (HR20 & DVP5960)










The TV and DVD Player are connected via HDMI with optical audio going to the Surround Sound Receiver.

The OTA signal is split to feed the HR20 and the TV directly, in case the HR20 takes a vacation 










I put some effort into keeping the cabling neat, while keeping servicability in mind.
I can pull the HR20 out of the front side and access all of the cables into and out of it.
I can also roll the entire set out away from the wall and get behind there if need be, but the cables stay fairly neat and tidy.
I tried to set up the UPS so that I would have a minimum of power cables running out of the cabinet. As you can see, I have one cable plugged into the wall outlet.
That took some doing.




























Overall, I'm happy with the setup.
The den used to have very dark and very ugly wood paneling, but we got a wild hair a a few weeks ago and painted the paneling one weekend.


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

How'd you manage to get a 1080i LCD TV?


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

AccidenT said:


> How'd you manage to get a 1080i LCD TV?


Are you an optimist or a pessimist?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

My great room setup:










My beach house setup:










BJ


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been sent to the basement but here it is :


----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

I still live with the parents, and my room is pretty small so I did my best:














































:grin:

•	DirecTV H20-100
•	Sharp Aquos LC-37GP1U
•	Onkyo 7.1 Channel Home Theater System (HT-SR800)
•	Dell 20.1" 2001FP
•	Dell 20.1" E207WFP
•	Dell E1705 Laptop
•	300' of 14 AWG Gauge speaker wire [from MonoPrice]


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

When I still lived at home I shared a room with my two brothers and a "trundle" bed and our TV (big as a Yugo) wouldn't fit in the bedroom. Looks nice by the way...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice BDI cabinet, boldjames. I have a BDI also ...

See the last page of the this PDF link for my TV cabinet, which doesn't show my 2nd HR20: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7658&d=1173999365

The wiring diagrams are also really outdated, and I've repainted the living room, so I have to take a new pic soon.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

HR20 DTV +HDR
720p HDTV
Waiting for the 1080i to setup the living room!


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's mine. HR20-100 w/750g eSATA, networked


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

XBR2-70/HR20-700/XA2 HD-DVD/XBox360 and various other toys


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's the primary system. The H20 is connected to the TV and the media center PC on the right. The HR20 is networked to that PC and another XP system which uses Nero. Sony KDS-60A2000.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok I'll bite 
And yes I need more DVD storage 
Display cabnet was custom built to hold my equipment.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> Ok I'll bite
> And yes I need more DVD storage
> Display cabnet was custom built to hold my equipment.


Yum, doublestuff Oreos! 

Aren't you afraid to have Jessie and Animal together like that? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Louisville Slugger,
If my kids were that neat, I'd let them stay a while longer.
But the way they are, they're outta here after school!


----------



## markmicallef (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

LR308er said:


> Louisville Slugger,
> If my kids were that neat, I'd let them stay a while longer.
> But the way they are, they're outta here after school!


Hehe yeah I am neat for a 19 year old, :grin:


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Nice BDI cabinet, boldjames. I have a BDI also ...
> 
> See the last page of the this PDF link for my TV cabinet, which doesn't show my 2nd HR20: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7658&d=1173999365
> 
> The wiring diagrams are also really outdated, and I've repainted the living room, so I have to take a new pic soon.


Nice, yeah, BDI makes a great credenza. There is such a market for these types of furniture pieces yet so few make them the right way with interchangeable glass/fabric door fittings, proper ventilation, and removeable backings like that. The quality is top-notch too.

My wife insisted that I not clutter up the great room with speakers everywhere, so I needed something like that BDI so that only the sub is visible. I've got a center channel, a pair of Bose 301's, an xbox, a DVD player, the HR20, a 5.1 receiver, and even an Apple TV in the thing and by looking at it you'd never know. I'd recommend a BDI to anyone.










BJ


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Nice, yeah, BDI makes a great credenza. There is such a market for these types of furniture pieces yet so few make them the right way with interchangeable glass/fabric door fittings, proper ventilation, and removeable backings like that. The quality is top-notch too.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Me too. You pay more, but you get a LOT more ... as you point out, swappable grilles/glass doors, ventilation, high-quality ... and there's also: hidden casters in the legs and wire management, and the credenza portion is pre-assembled.

For anyone else interested, BDI has a good website for browsing their furniture collection. Includes multiple photos and dimensions, and even assembly manuals.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

I would have thought that more than a dozen or so highly advanced and technically savvy HR20 users would own and know how to operate a digital camera  

C'mon boys and girls!
Post 'em up!


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

HR20 hooked up to a Sony 46" KDL-46V2500. Since replaced the Xbox 360 with 
one of the new 360 Elites for HDMI.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got a digital camera. What I don't have is another web site to post pics on so I can link to them here. Is there a gallery for uploaded pics here?

I'll also confess that it's nearly impossible to get my wife to leave the area in front of the HDTV uncluttered. Makes for messy pics, or rather pics of a mess. ;-)


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

4DThinker said:


> I've got a digital camera. What I don't have is another web site to post pics on so I can link to them here. Is there a gallery for uploaded pics here?
> 
> I'll also confess that it's nearly impossible to get my wife to leave the area in front of the HDTV uncluttered. Makes for messy pics, or rather pics of a mess. ;-)


Photobucket.com works for me.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's mine!

The main one in the family room.










The "other one" in the basement - the kids' 20.










(Edit: Thanks for the help with figuring out how to post these properly!)


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

My office









Master Bedroom









Living Room









Media Room


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

4DThinker said:


> I've got a digital camera. What I don't have is another web site to post pics on so I can link to them here. Is there a gallery for uploaded pics here?
> 
> I'll also confess that it's nearly impossible to get my wife to leave the area in front of the HDTV uncluttered. Makes for messy pics, or rather pics of a mess. ;-)


"go advanced" under the text area is "manage attatchments" that will let you upload your pics..


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

shendley,
The quick reply form has some icons across the top.
Click this one







to insert a picture.
When the window pops up paste the URL (your link) into the box and click OK.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

LR308er said:


> shendley,
> The quick reply form has some icons across the top.
> Click this one
> 
> ...


I'm such a dunce with this stuff. I found the insert image icon, but it makes it huge. When you click on the link, it sizes it to fit whatever size browser you have open, but the image just inserted into the post is much bigger than everyone elses? What am I doing wrong???


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

You should resize the images before uploading them to your server.
Your images are HUGE at over 2200 pixels wide.
Use Picasa, Irfanview or some other software to resize them.
Set the width to 800 pixels and choose the option to maintain the aspect ratio.
That means it will resize the height proportional to the width.

You could also lower the resolution to 120 or lower.
No need for these images to be 440 dpi.

An option in IE auto-resizes images to fit the window.
That's why they appear to be smaller, but they're really not.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

See my signature for the details


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Went with BOSE for speakers because of the "wife" factor for now. Once she gets more use to the whole HT thing, we will look into smaller but better satellite/small bookself speakers.

BUT I did get to add a nice sub to the BOSE AM 10 . When calibrated with a pressure meter(?) the sound is now terrific!!

I as well don't want the big towers. Also where would they go?










*Larger picture*


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

tfederov said:


> My office
> 
> Media Room


Cool beverage machine! I've been wantin' to get one of those customized ones since they came out with em!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks. I wanted a fridge up stairs, wife said yes. Technically it's a fridge, right?


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Thanks. I wanted a fridge up stairs, wife said yes. Technically it's a fridge, right?


Can you put stuff in the bottom like a fridge?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You can but it's just a holding area without being a fridge. I keep all of my replacement pop in there until I have to move it to the top part.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

tfederov said:


> You can but it's just a holding area without being a fridge. I keep all of my replacement pop in there until I have to move it to the top part.


I've been lookin' around the net for availablity. Looks like these are hard to come by anymore. Lots of dispenser and cooling problems from what I've read. The only things I can find readily available are the changeable panels. Looks like I'm too late!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Check your PM.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Check your PM.


No...You check yours!:grin:


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


>


Two TVs in one room... heaven on earth....


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Picure in Picture wasn't good enough...

:lol:


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I prefer "picture beside a picture"


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

LR308er said:


> Are you an optimist or a pessimist?


That depends... is it pessimistic to doubt that a 1366 x 768 panel will display anything at 1080i?


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

Still have the Toshiba CRT-HDTV. Christmas is coming!!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, my house was broken into once and I am a bit paranoid about posting pics on the net of my system. 
I am open to PM's if someone truly needs to see the system.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

AccidenT,
Did you need some help with posting pictures?


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

armophob said:


> Sorry guys, my house was broken into once and I am a bit paranoid about posting pics on the net of my system.
> I am open to PM's if someone truly needs to see the system.


Understandable.
Perhaps I should post pictures of my "insurance policies" to discourage that sort of activity.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

LR308er said:


> Understandable.
> Perhaps I should post pictures of my "insurance policies" to discourage that sort of activity.


"smith&wesson"? :hurah:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

If they wanna take my 65" TV good luck. It almost killed me taking it up the steps. Maybe the theif will be as dumb as me and not realize it comes apart.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

A good friend down here came home and found his home stripped. They took the the time to take the screen for the projector. Welcome to Florida.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my HR-20 in action playing some Dickie Betts from my playlist.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

houskamp said:


> "smith&wesson"? :hurah:


Good boys, both of them. But I'm partial to the Germans and Italians when it comes to fun and games.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

armophob said:


> A good friend down here came home and found his home stripped. They took the the time to take the screen for the projector. Welcome to Florida.


Not that that 5lnb dish on your roof isn't a tip off... I prefer the security cams I have.. makes em nervous


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

You wanted the HR20 in action. Check out the 2nd pic.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice effect!
Great looking setup too!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

I'm done obsessing over the Skybox. Here's my setup:

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=7000tmFnxPUu7Qqzt7uS5cueRNjsHplSdG-Av4xQp5Fd3Ig=

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=7000tmFnxPUu7Qqzt7uS5cueRMiqPtMyacYjv4xQp5Fd3Ig=

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=7000tmFnxPUu7Qqzt7uS5cueRID-10kjurXHv4xQp5Fd3Ig=


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

My Set-Up:

5 LNB DIsh
DrecTV Premier package w/ DC locals (HD), HD package, and NFL Sunday ticket w/ Superfan

Main Viewing Area:

*Satellite Receiver *- DirecTV HR20 w/ two coax input from dish (no OTA antenna connected....too far from DC)
*TV *- Samsung HL-S6187W 61" 1080p DLP HDTV [connected to HR20 via HDMI from pre/pro; HDMI from HR20 to pre/pro; pre/pro upconverts everything to 1080p with Gennum VXP chip]
*Pre-amp/Processor *- Anthem AVM-50
*Amp *- B&K Reference 200.5/ 200wpc/ 5 chanel
*Blu-Ray Player *- Sony BDP-S1
*HD-DVD Player *- XBox 360 w/ HD-DVD add-on
*Media Manager *- Escient MX-531
*DVD Changer *- Sony DVP-CX777ES (controlled by Escient media manager)
*Power Management *- PS AUdio Power Diredctor 4.7
*Front Speakers *- Martin Logan Ascents
*Center Speaker *- Martin Logan Cinema
*Rear Speakers *- Martin Logan Scripts
*Subwoofer *- Martin Logan Descent
*Interconnects *- Audioquest
*Speaker Cables *- Audioquest
*Power Cables *- PS Audio (for all components and speakers)
*Game System *- XBox 360

Secondary Viewing Area:

*Satellite Receiver *- DirecTV HR20 w/ one coax input from dish (no OTA antenna connected)
*TV *- Hitachi 57UWX20B 57" CRT HDTV [connected to HR20 via HDMI w/ DVI adapter]
*DVD *- Yamaha DVDS700
*Game Systems *- Nintento Wii, PS2, Dreamcast

Master Bedroom:

*Satellite Receiver *- DirecTV R15 w/ one coax input from dish (no OTA connected)
*TV *- Sony Trinitron 27" CRT SDTV [connected to R15 via s-video]


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

If anyone has any tips on how to post thumbnails instead of those huge pics, I'd be happy to know so these aren't taking up so much space.

Thanks!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's mine.

Just watchin' the FOX8 news.

TV is a 47" full 1080p Vizio.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> If anyone has any tips on how to post thumbnails instead of those huge pics, I'd be happy to know so these aren't taking up so much space.
> 
> Thanks!


posted it earlier but anyways.. allyou have to do is "go advanced" and hit "manage attatchments"


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

way to solve the DLB issue


tfederov said:


> Two TVs in one room... heaven on earth....


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

*My Media Room Setup*

*Main Viewing Pleasure:*
HR20-700 -> Denon AVR-2807 -> Samsung 1080P DLP HL-S5687W w/ HDMI interconnects | Native Off - Pillar - 1080i | Network via D-Link DAP1522 | DOD

*Listening Pleasure:*
All JBL Northridge Speakers
Center: EC25
FL/FR: E80
SL/SR: E10
Subwoofer: E150P

*Video:*
Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-ray Player -> Denon AVR-2807 -> Samsung 1080P DLP HL-S5687W w/ HDMI interconnects | Network via D-Link DAP1522

*Gaming:*
XBOX 360 w/ Video Component & Optical Cable interconnects | XBOX Live | Network via D-Link DAP1522
Nintendo Wii w/ Component AV interconnects | Network via Wii WiFi
XBOX w/ Video Component & Optical Cable interconnects | XBOX Live | Network via D-Link DAP1522

*Power:*
HR20 & Sammy: Tripp Lite SmartPro UPS 1000VA
Everything else: Monster Power HTS3500MKII

*Remote:*
Harmony One


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Over 2,500 views and only 63 posts.
Somebody likes to watch


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Living room has HR20 connected via component/composite audio and HR10-250 via HDMI.

Bedroom has HR20 connected via HDMI and HR10-250 via component/composite audio.

Office TV has HR20 connected using composite out to a UHF modulator through the attic and down the wall.

View attachment 9123


View attachment 9124


View attachment 9131


BTW...I love MLB EI/SuperFan...


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I'm with Houskamp, I'll bite. Houskamp, that TV of yours looks mighty (small)  J/K by the way; if I don't bust your chops someone else would do it. Anyway, my setup is in my signature. My 73" tv is not only is great for HDTV, but makes a wonderful computer monitor.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Mitsubishi *73"
*Samsung *HD841 (Samsung is getting sued over this model. It bypasses copy protection on the component video output)
*Yamaha *RX-V659
*Sling Box*
*Monster *power conditioner
*Interm *R150 Amp for the Butt Shakers


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## FunkyMonk93 (Jan 30, 2007)

LR308er said:


> Sony KDL46S2010 - 46 LCD - 1080i
> DirecTV Hr20-700
> Yamaha HTR5730 5.1 Surround Sound
> Sony SAFT1H Flat Panel Speakers
> ...


You didn't give us the specs on the sled!!!!


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

The sled was found in the crawlspace of my house when we bought it in the 80's.
The place was built in '74, so I'm not sure how old it was.
It was in pretty bad shape, and that was back before we had kids, so I had time to restore it.
We used it during a couple of our rare snows here in VA, but I was always careful to clean it up and make sure there was no rust or damage.

It was there beside our Magnavox 25" console.
It was there beside our GE 42" Rear Projection.
With a little luck, it will be there when we get our first holographic HD with sensory immersion


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Here is my setup. A 26" Samsung CRT for video. An Onkyo AVR driving B&W 600 series speakers for sound, the sub woofer is from Onkyo.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not in the same league as most of you guys.

The cabinet is a Salamander Designs Synergy with plasma mount. Panasonic 50px60U. Speakers (not shown) are Tannoys. You can see the HR20's evil blue eye even through the cabinet door mesh.

Taken today, Giants v. Brewers (Barry did not homer).


----------



## FreddyC (May 14, 2007)

Here's my set up.....Samsung 42" plasma. Toshiba HD DVD player, DirecTV HR20, Sony receiver, and a Nintendo Wii. Freddy


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

I see a lot of folks leaving those annoying blue lights on.
Before I learned the trick, I had tape over mine :scratchin


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

LR308er said:


> I see a lot of folks leaving those annoying blue lights on.
> Before I learned the trick, I had tape over mine :scratchin


I have them set to the lowest intensity, but I had to put a small post-it over the record light on the one in the bedroom. It would wake anyone up if something records during the night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FreddyC said:


> Here's my set up.....Samsung 42" plasma. Toshiba HD DVD player, DirecTV HR20, Sony receiver, and a Nintendo Wii. Freddy


I like the built-in look, but ... have you ever thought of spray-painting that white wire-rack holding up your HR20 black?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

LR308er said:


> I see a lot of folks leaving those annoying blue lights on.
> Before I learned the trick, I had tape over mine :scratchin


I leave mine off all the time so if I suddenly see them on, I'll know if the HR20 has rebooted.


----------



## FreddyC (May 14, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I like the built-in look, but ... have you ever thought of spray-painting that white wire-rack holding up your HR20 black?


You know....I have not. Until you mentioned, I never even thought about it. Thanks, a lot! Now I'll be out in the garage with my paint can. 

Freddy

ps- Hey, how DO you get the blue light to dim?


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Concurrently press the buttons to the left and right of the lights.
Each press dims them a bit.


----------



## FreddyC (May 14, 2007)

LR308er said:


> Concurrently press the buttons to the left and right of the lights.
> Each press dims them a bit.


Thanks!!!!!! Freddy


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

LR308er said:


> I see a lot of folks leaving those annoying blue lights on.
> Before I learned the trick, I had tape over mine :scratchin


I, for one, welcome my blue ring overlords.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

My turn to show...


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Just took it with my Mac


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

One of my Mac's in in the ET stand in the post above yours.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> My Set-Up:
> 
> 5 LNB DIsh
> DrecTV Premier package w/ DC locals (HD), HD package, and NFL Sunday ticket w/ Superfan
> ...


I've done a major overhual lately. I've updated my previous post above. Here are some updated photos:

Many more in my signature link. Check out the sub-folder for screen shots.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> I've done a major overhual lately. I've updated my previous post above. Here are some updated photos:
> 
> Many more in my signature link. Check out the sub-folder for screen shots.


Nice BDI stand! I have the espresso 3-bay stand with the full glass doors, and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

You guys are insane. 

OK I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Does it do cappuccino as well? :lol:I paid $50 for my stand at Shopko. Is that bad? 



Drew2k said:


> Nice BDI stand! I have the espresso 3-bay stand with the full glass doors, and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Does it do cappuccino as well? :lol:I paid $50 for my stand at Shopko. Is that bad?


Hey, I don't name the colors, I just buy what I like!


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Nice BDI stand! I have the espresso 3-bay stand with the full glass doors, and couldn't be happier with it.


Thanks. It's the BDI Avion 8529 and it's been a great addition.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh sorry - thought you guys had baristas and Starbucks as part of your setups :hurah:



Drew2k said:


> Hey, I don't name the colors, I just buy what I like!


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

No, espresso is what BDI calls their dark wood color.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> I've done a major overhual lately. I've updated my previous post above. Here are some updated photos:


Love your stuff, but why'd you put the screen so high?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Love your stuff, but why'd you put the screen so high?


When we mounted the screen, we were temporarily using this for our components and center channel speaker (pic below) We put the screen as low as we could at the time. I intend to lower the screen as low as our new component rack will allow this weekend (just got the new stand last week). I figure I can lower it maybe 6 inches.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ever thought of putting the center above the screen?

Or getting a slightly smaller center to fit in the top of your BDI?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Ever thought of putting the center above the screen?
> 
> Or getting a slightly smaller center to fit in the top of your BDI?


I just paid almost $3k for that center channel speaker. There's *no way* that's going anywhere. The screen height isn't a factor at all. It's perfectly comfortable where it is.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> You guys are insane.
> 
> OK I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


Forget??


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Never had a DVR until we swapped out 3 of our H20-600's with HR20-700's this past Christmas. I don't know why I didn't make the jump sooner. Watching Sports can't get any better. Who needs DLB when you've got TLB (Triple Live Buffers)  

I'm actually on the lookout for more HR-20's (prefer the OTA) to replace the other 3 H20's, since the HR21/AM21 Combo will take up more rack units in the limited rack space we have.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

DBSnewbie,

FYI- Sony doesn't make a plasma!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Never had a DVR until we swapped out 3 of our H20-600's with HR20-700's this past Christmas. I don't know why I didn't make the jump sooner. Watching Sports can't get any better. Who needs DLB when you've got TLB (Triple Live Buffers)
> 
> I'm actually on the lookout for more HR-20's (prefer the OTA) to replace the other 3 H20's, since the HR21/AM21 Combo will take up more rack units in the limited rack space we have.


Nice setup! 

Looks like you're using IR to control the receivers, but how are you managing them discretely when the HR20 only supports two IR codes sets?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

duck33 said:


> DBSnewbie,
> 
> FYI- Sony doesn't make a plasma!


I beg to differ.

I'm pretty sure we have a 42" Sony Plasma hanging on our Living Room wall (KDE-42XBR950 with MBD-XBR950 External Unit)

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=KDE42XBR950&LOC=3

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=MBDXBR950

EDIT: It should be noted that Sony did stop producing Plasma Displays for their "Consumer" Line of Televisions, in favor of LCD Technology. They do; however, still manufacture "Professional" Plasma models for commercial/business applications. http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/subcategory/displays/plasma-pro-series

The one we have was purchased back in 2003, before Sony focused their efforts on LCD Flat Panel Displays.

So, as far as duck33's post, perhaps it should have read: "FYI- Sony doesn't make a plasma........................ any longer..................... unless it's of the commercial variety!"


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> Looks like you're using IR to control the receivers, but how are you managing them discretely when the HR20 only supports two IR codes sets?


All receivers are set to the "First" D* IR Code.

I use an MX-850 (Main Remote for Channel Surfing) and an MX-3000 (For Looks) with MRF-300 Base Stations. Each Device has its own dedicated emitter. (If you look at the close-up pics, you can see them affixed to the IR window of the receivers. It's the same for the TV's)

So for example, if I wanted to tune the TV on the left to channel 601, I would press "Left" on my remote and use it as if it were the only TV in the room, since only commands to the HR20 connected to the left TV would be sent. "Volume" and other commands strictly for the TV would be routed to the Left TV, and so on.

http://www.universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=38

http://www.universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=34

http://www.universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=42


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Damn that is a SWEET setup. Now thats the way to watch sports! 

You can light up the whole room with those blue lights.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> All receivers are set to the "First" D* IR Code.
> 
> I use an MX-850 (Main Remote for Channel Surfing) and an MX-3000 (For Looks) with MRF-300 Base Stations. Each Device has its own dedicated emitter. (If you look at the close-up pics, you can see them affixed to the IR window of the receivers. It's the same for the TV's)
> 
> ...


Another thing I want to comment on about the URC Remotes:

The reason I went with the MX-Series is because I wanted to have full control of the programming and customization of the remote. I would have gone with a Crestron (for it's 2-way communication between the touch screen display and controller, as well as wireless video to the remote's display itself) but I could not find any dealer that was willing to give/sell me the programming software. They insist that a custom installer do all the programming 

I felt that URC was the next best thing. Although, setting it up initially does take time (unless you just want a "basic" layout and/or have a few components), the tweaking of it (adding to macros, changing components, adding custom buttoms, icons, etc.) is very simple and quick. All I have to do is plug in the remote to my PC, do the tweaks, then just download the changes back to the remote. Piece of cake!

As far as the ease of use of the remote itself, my mother-in-law (who has a hard time using an ATM or even putting a phone call on speakerphone) has no problem controlling the setup we have right now. If that isn't a testament to URC's capabilities, I don't know what is.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

duck33 said:


> DBSnewbie,
> 
> FYI- Sony doesn't make a plasma!


List of Sony Plasmas Currently Available:

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Sony_Plasma_Displays/b/250/c/1877


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh crap - I did forget! Sorry. I'll try to remember to do it, although my setup can't hold a candle to yours. :lol: Unless maybe I try a blue candle? 



KCWolfPck said:


> Forget??


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Another thing I want to comment on about the URC Remotes:
> 
> The reason I went with the MX-Series is because I wanted to have full control of the programming and customization of the remote. I would have gone with a Crestron (for it's 2-way communication between the touch screen display and controller, as well as wireless video to the remote's display itself) but I could not find any dealer that was willing to give/sell me the programming software. They insist that a custom installer do all the programming
> 
> ...


Got to add a +1 on this post 
I have the mx700.. got a harmony once and gave up after a couple hours trying to get it to control a tv/dvd combo unit right.. will never buy anything but a MX line one again


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> List of Sony Plasmas Currently Available:
> 
> http://www.superwarehouse.com/Sony_Plasma_Displays/b/250/c/1877


I guess I was wrong. Forgive me. I love Sony and thats all I'll buy, but taking a quick look at the link above are any of those HD TV's?? They look like monitors to me.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

duck33 said:


> I guess I was wrong. Forgive me. I love Sony and thats all I'll buy, but taking a quick look at the link above are any of those HD TV's?? They look like monitors to me.


It's cool. No worries. 

Yes, they are just monitors. Those current models do not have ATSC Tuners. However, prior to 2004 or 2005 (I don't remember the exact year Sony switched to all LCD Flat Panel TV's) they did make quite a few HDTV Plasmas. (Boy, were they expensive compared to today's Flat Panel Displays  )

Post # 102 has a picture of our Plasma that we got back in 2003.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> It's cool. No worries.
> 
> Yes, they are just monitors. Those current models do not have ATSC Tuners. However, prior to 2004 or 2005 (I don't remember the exact year Sony switched to all LCD Flat Panel TV's) they did make quite a few HDTV Plasmas. (Boy, were they expensive compared to today's Flat Panel Displays  )
> 
> Post # 102 has a picture of our Plasma that we got back in 2003.


Cool, You learn something new everyday. I'm trying to convince the wife we need Sony's new 46 XBR5. But by the time she ok's the purchase Sony will have the XBR 10 out. She claims our 40 XBR1 is just fine. I beg to differ. LOL


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

duck33 said:


> Cool, You learn something new everyday. I'm trying to convince the wife we need Sony's new 46 XBR5. But by the time she ok's the purchase Sony will have the XBR 10 out. She claims our 40 XBR1 is just fine. I beg to differ. LOL


Sony's line of XBR Flat Panels are pretty sweet!

Yes, I know. I know. I am aware that in the AV circles Sony is not acclaimed as a "good" TV and even considered as just middle of the road. But, aesthetically, I don't think there is any Flat Panel out there that is as pleasing to the eye. All others just look like a dull rectangle.

The XBR's Glass/Metal bezel design is like a work of art.


----------

